
NSA Reports Data Deletion - uptown
https://www.nsa.gov/news-features/press-room/statements/jun-28-2018-ufa-cdr-decision.shtml
======
a-fried-egg
There's something called a "betrayal of trust" and when you betray someone's
trust, good luck getting it back.

------
cremp
Funny because the whole 'we don't spy on US people.'

And now the 'whoops, we actually did, and are deleting them now, so nobody can
cry foul.'

They got their use out of them, and to make sure and current(?)/future
lawsuits won't have data; just delete it.

------
unstatusthequo
“...but it’s cool, don't worry about us. We will just make new requests for
clean data from the providers, and continue serving you the citizenry."

------
java-man
not wittingly

